# ...Where the Fork is cube789 ???



## charley (Sep 6, 2014)

.....    ...     ..  .


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 7, 2014)

Me think's theCaptn' has him locked up in his basement.......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 7, 2014)

Last I heard he was in Amsterdam using his Amex in the red light district.  He we be back when he  maxes out his card, or when he contracts the aids


----------



## charley (Sep 7, 2014)

.. thx dj & REDDOG for a response...    I had to ask myself, 'is anybody left here' ???


----------



## Watson (Sep 8, 2014)

i think its an English conspiracy, Sil and Cube are hanging out in unmentionable places beating up Americans, Canadians and Abbos.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2014)

Cube = wp


----------



## malk (Sep 8, 2014)

Gone Syria to buy gears.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 8, 2014)

I think we are starting to see a trend here. Longtime IMFers and AG posters are disappearing left and right. Is this some kind of DRSE cover-up to create a world engulfing internet site or am I just bored and making up shit to create traffic... 
Discuss...if there are enough of you left to(hahahaha maniacal laugh hahahaha)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cube is in here.... somewhere


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 8, 2014)

the_predator said:


> I think we are starting to see a trend here. Longtime IMFers and AG posters are disappearing left and right. Is this some kind of DRSE cover-up to create a world engulfing internet site or am I just bored and making up shit to create traffic...
> Discuss...if there are enough of you left to(hahahaha maniacal laugh hahahaha)



The ag(or similar) forums depend on the chemistry of the relationships. I think the ag crew got a little too inclusive and otherwise funny fellas couldn't break in  without being called a cawk sucking jew, which they didn't realise was a compliment. Member leakage is natural. I used to throw AG" lite" comments in the new member post to try to clue them into where the Kool kids hung. But i pissed off a few people when I told them to take off their pants and come to ag.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2014)

^^^^the good one...........




edit: maybe we should blow up cube's in box with negs to get his attention.........


----------



## charley (Sep 8, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i think its an English conspiracy, Sil and Cube are hanging out in unmentionable places beating up Americans, Canadians and Abbos.....




.... in know cuber is English , but i thought SIL was an American.... maybe they are doing covert operations in Jamaica ...i heard a man can get a nasty 'dick sunburn' on the beaches there.....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel like I should be sent to a beach to be naked on


----------



## charley (Sep 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like I should be sent to a beach to be naked on




.. this is a onetime offer Sheri, the weekend at my house , wifey wants you to bring the 'old man' & the kids....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 8, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like I should be sent to a beach to be naked on



I have been to nude beaches(Hawaii and Spain) and they are not like the above pictures.  You have MAYBE 2 hot women and the rest are old nasty women that no one wants to see naked or worse fat old men with untrimmed junk hair, pot belly's and old stretched penises.....UGH


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2014)

charley said:


> .... in know cuber is English , but i thought SIL was an American.... maybe they are doing covert operations in Jamaica ...i heard a man can get a nasty 'dick sunburn' on the beaches there.....



Cube = a dirty paki
Sil = a murdering Hebrew

Hth!


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Cube = a dirty paki
> Sil = a murdering Hebrew
> 
> Hth!




..true enough !!   Sil's Hebrew leanings are well known....


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 9, 2014)

i was in donetsk fighting for novorossia's freedom..cube is in mykonos


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> i was in donetsk fighting for novorossia's freedom..cube is in mykonos




...  say 'hi' to fearless leader, from the gang in AG... "you're darn toot'in them Ruskies love Putin"


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2014)

charley said:


> ...  say 'hi' to fearless leader, from the gang in AG... "you're darn toot'in them Ruskies love Putin"




lol


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2014)

charley said:


> ...  say 'hi' to fearless leader, from the gang in AG... "you're darn toot'in them Ruskies love Putin"



Putin looks like he had a mastectomy...


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2014)

Putin needs a roundhouse spinning heel kick from Chuck Norris at the upcoming g20....


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol. Send Rhonda Rousey over there. I'll bet she could kick his ass.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2014)

I miss cube


----------



## sneedham (Sep 12, 2014)

My pants are off and I have kool aid now what?


----------



## Watson (Sep 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I miss cube













just to keep you going until the man gets back...


----------



## Watson (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2014)

..thinking of cube..


----------



## charley (Sep 21, 2014)

....Bump !!!       still no cube ????     i'm going to make a phone call...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 21, 2014)

no cube..no sfw..this place is going to hell


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2014)

Queers in this fucker


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

... anybody have Sherlock Holmes cell #......


----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2014)

..Cube has been spotted in a Bangkok brothel...   [not the first time]


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 10, 2014)

i miss cube


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 10, 2014)

and the Capt'n


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2014)

charley said:


> ..Cube has been spotted in a Bangkok brothel...   [not the first time]



Swear I've been to the one with the girls on Red Steps or they all look alike...

No Massage will ever live up to your standards once you've had Nuru with 2 girls....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 11, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Swear I've been to the one with the girls on Red Steps or they all look alike...
> 
> No Massage will ever live up to your standards once you've had Nuru with 2 girls....



girls or "girls"


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2014)

charley said:


> ..Cube has been spotted in a Bangkok brothel...   [not the first time]


hot lady boys


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2014)




----------

